# Have yu or would you date someone from another race?



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

Being from mixed parentage myself and knowing the prejudice that existed long ago, I do wonder sometimes if things are completely accepted now. So would you date someone from a different race. I would


----------



## redroses2106 (Aug 21, 2011)

I haven't but wouldn't rule it out. race wouldn't be a deciding factor for me personally.


----------



## lisa0307 (Aug 25, 2009)

I have and definitely would...my OH is half black American on his fathers side. x


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

If I wasn't a married lady, I would definitely have been handing my phone number to the very gorgeous Polish bloke I saw in Aldi's last night!!! :drool:

I've also dated a few Aussies & Kiwi's in my time. Does that count??

And what about the Welshman...... :skep:

Me being Scottish an' all!!!!

It's a mixed marriage at Moggy Towers - Derek is English!!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## lisa0307 (Aug 25, 2009)

moggybaby said:


> if i wasn't a married lady, i would definitely have been handing my phone number to the very gorgeous polish bloke i saw in aldi's last night!!! :drool:


Love it...LMAO


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

Have I, no. This area is VERY white so it isn't through choice!

Would I, absolutely! I find the average mixed race man to be way more attractive than the average white British man who frankly leave a lot to be desired.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Yes, last 3 long term relationships have been with black guys, to the extent that my family were VERY shocked that I am with a white guy now.

I still don't think it's accepted but for the strangest of reason, my family accepted me and my ex, BUT I found white guys, and black women had more of an issue with it than anyone else..........


----------



## foxiesummer (Feb 4, 2009)

May find it difficult as we haven't any round here.


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

MoggyBaby said:


> If I wasn't a married lady, I would definitely have been handing my phone number to the very gorgeous Polish bloke I saw in Aldi's last night!!! :drool:
> 
> I've also dated a few Aussies & Kiwi's in my time. Does that count??
> 
> ...


, hahaha none count.


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

Meezey said:


> Yes, last 3 long term relationships have been with black guys, to the extent that my family were VERY shocked that I am with a white guy now.
> 
> I still don't think it's accepted but for the strangest of reason, my family accepted me and my ex, BUT I found white guys, and black women had more of an issue with it than anyone else..........


This is very true, it´s difficult for others to accept I don´t know why.


----------



## Bloodraine5252 (Jan 13, 2013)

I haven't but I would, colour of skin or accent is not a deciding factor to me.

Dating someone that had very different religious beliefs to me would be more difficult than what race they are as I'd always feel like they would try and convert me.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

merlin12 said:


> , hahaha none count.


You drive a hard bargain lady!!! 

Ok, I really fancied 2 blokes I used to work with - one was Asian (but engaged) and the other was black but also a manager who would have nothing to do with a mere Receptionist.

Had either of them asked, I would definitely have dated them!!! :laugh:


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

im british and am married to a Bangladeshi muslim.


----------



## purpleskyes (May 24, 2012)

I haven't and no I dont think I would. I have just never found any other race attractive. On the flip side I have a white male friend who does not find white women attractive and will only date girls outside his own race.


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

If my dogs loved him (and he loved them in return) & he made me laugh then yes I would 



MoggyBaby said:


> If I wasn't a married lady, I would definitely have been handing my phone number to the very gorgeous Polish bloke I saw in Aldi's last night!!! :drool:


The guy who delivers my take-a-ways is polish and soooooooooo droolworthy sometimes I dont know if I order just to see him , lol


----------



## Blackcats (Apr 13, 2013)

Of course. If you love someome then that doesn't matter. If you feel it does then you can't love that person. I don't care. If I loved someone and as long as they're not a criminal or a nasty person I'd be with them but then if anybody was a criminal I don't think I'd fall in love with them, haha. I don't care where someone comes from.

Some people I know have admitted that they will only go for white people. When I ask why because they prefer white people. I guess they mean looks or something because they can't see past their own shallowness but I think they mean skin colour and are flat out being racist. So sad we still live in a world full of vain, racist morons.


We are born the same way and we all die the same way. People are people.


----------



## lisa0307 (Aug 25, 2009)

Mese said:


> If my dogs loved him (and he loved them in return) & he made me laugh then yes I would


Doggies are always right and great judges of character :thumbsup:



Mese said:


> The guy who delivers my take-a-ways is polish and soooooooooo droolworthy sometimes I dont know if I order just to see him , lol


..... :thumbsup:


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

CRL said:


> im british and am married to a Bangladeshi muslim.


This is an interesting clash of cultures. Do you find it easy adapting?


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

No i havent, tbh i really dont know if i would. 

It doesnt bother me seeing people of different races together but tbph i have never been attracted to anyone of a different race..i have no idea why...to be even more honest i dont really find my own race very attractive :laugh:

I always said to my mom that i would only ever be with an irish guy with get black hair .... i ended up with an english pasty ginger :laugh: I think if you love someone and its meant to be then go for it!


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Blackcats said:


> Some people I know have admitted that they will only go for white people. When I ask why because they prefer white people. I guess they mean looks or something because they can't see past their own shallowness but I think they mean skin colour and are flat out being racist. So sad we still live in a world full of vain, racist morons.


So quick question for you, am I a vain, racist moron? Because until my OH now, I hadn't and wouldn't of dated a white guy in the last 15 years or so? I prefered black men, and didn't find white men attractive..... So either I'm shallow or racist interesting...... It's not just because I had a preference?


----------



## Goblin (Jun 21, 2011)

Blackcats said:


> Some people I know have admitted that they will only go for white people. When I ask why because they prefer white people. I guess they mean looks or something because they can't see past their own shallowness but I think they mean skin colour and are flat out being racist. So sad we still live in a world full of vain, racist morons.


No simply means they haven't yet found someone of a different race attractive. 99% of women I didn't find attractive enough to date and when dating, for me, it was never just based on looks. Does this mean I'm anti women in general? In addition, we all have our "types", he goes for blonds, he goes for brunettes etc but doesn't mean that's what we'll end up with.

Don't be too quick to label someone "racist" and shallow.


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

My late husband was Afro-Cuban and my current BF is also.... Colour isn't the deciding factor I just like their attitude to life! :biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

I'd be happy with any fecker :lol: some proper gorgeous black guys about who look tasty too....just a fella that is a nice person would be enough...race or colour is no concern.


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

I dont see anything wrong with having a preference be it a white guy only dating black girls..asian men dating only white girls or whatever race mixing...were all human. 
But if a white man/woman only wants to be with white men/ women then thats perfectly fine. 

But i guess in this day and age people must be racist if they only find their own race attractice


----------



## Blackcats (Apr 13, 2013)

Goblin said:


> No simply means they haven't yet found someone of a different race attractive. 99% of women I didn't find attractive enough to date and when dating, for me, it was never just based on looks. Does this mean I'm anti women in general? In addition, we all have our "types", he goes for blonds, he goes for brunettes etc but doesn't mean that's what we'll end up with.
> 
> Don't be too quick to label someone "racist" and shallow.


Well then its very sad people go for looks first to like someone. If that's not shallow I don't know what is.


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

merlin12 said:


> This is an interesting clash of cultures. Do you find it easy adapting?


im not religious, he isnt that religious either. he is muslim, but he prays once a year on eid, thats because there is a party. he can be annoying sometimes, but thats more because he is a man than because he is bangladeshi. he isnt strict at all, and i did tell him before we got married that i wouldnt take any 'he man' [email protected] from him.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

harley bear said:


> I dont see anything wrong with having a preference be it a white guy only dating black girls..asian men dating only white girls or whatever race mixing...were all human.
> But if a white man/woman only wants to be with white men/ women then thats perfectly fine.
> 
> But i guess in this day and age people must be racist if they only find their own race attractice


Of course you can't just have a preference lol :thumbsup:

I doubt I ever would have dated a white guy, I just didn't find then attractive at all, with my OH he is just the most lovely, honest, kind man on the earth, he could have been pink with purple spots and I'd of fallen head over heels with him, that and the fact he LOVES Rottweilers as much as me


----------



## redroses2106 (Aug 21, 2011)

just thought this would be a nice little fact but generally people are more attracted to people who look similar to them, I read an article about it can't remember why something about familiarity making you trust them more. 

I think that might be true, I've never been all that attracted to men with light or blonde hair generally preferring men with dark hair like myself  but then I am pasty white and love a man with a tan. a real tan none of this orange stuff lol


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

Oh actually ..hold on a second i have just remembered something...


lol 


When we were in the Maldives we had a lovely Maldivian waiter, he was such a lovely guy! I used to tell OH every day that i was planning on marrying him so i could get citizenship :laugh:


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Blackcats said:


> Well then its very sad people go for looks first to like someone. If that's not shallow I don't know what is.


Most people DO and those who don't lie  I'm not shallow I'm human................ That's call the laws of attraction


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

Meezey said:


> Of course you can't just have a preference lol :thumbsup:
> 
> I doubt I ever would have dated a white guy, I just didn't find then attractive at all, with my OH he is just the most lovely, honest, kind man on the earth, he could have been pink with purple spots and I'd of fallen head over heels with him, that and the fact he LOVES Rottweilers as much as me


OH i know exactly what you mean! My OH is the same hes as soppy as erm...poop! :lol:
I over look the fact hes ginger :lol: 

Come to think of it aint that classed as a different race? :lol:


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I'd say no, but that's the way I was brought up.

I have no problem seeing mixed races married ect.... but it's not for me.

Sorry if that sounds shallow.


----------



## Blackcats (Apr 13, 2013)

Meezey said:


> Most people DO and those who don't lie  I'm not shallow I'm human................ That's call the laws of attraction


Then I am a just an odd one out as I like someone for who they are not what they look like. I have dated tall men, short men, skinny men, overy round men and all four had brown hair and blonde. It didn't work out on the dates because I didn't like their personality. Looks mean nothing to me. I am sorry for not really giving a damn about looks and that it gets under your skin.

We're all different ay.


----------



## Royoyo (Feb 21, 2013)

Yes & yes!


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

I def wouldnt date someone from a different race......or my own race for that matter!! Im a happy hermit!LOL

Having said that I am happy to lust after blokes of all races in movies and on telly if they have a nice chest and twinkly eyes!


----------



## Wyrekin (Sep 10, 2012)

catz4m8z said:


> I def wouldnt date someone from a different race......or my own race for that matter!! Im a happy hermit!LOL
> 
> Having said that I am happy to lust after blokes of all races in movies and on telly if they have a nice chest and twinkly eyes!


Haha I'm with you. I'm not one for dating. I'm quite happy with my dogs and my own company  I wouldn't bother about race though if I did ever get round to dating it would be their personality and if they could get in to my house past my psycho dog that would make the difference!


----------



## purpleskyes (May 24, 2012)

Blackcats said:


> Then I am a just an odd one out as I like someone for who they are not what they look like. I have dated tall men, short men, skinny men, overy round men and all four had brown hair and blonde. It didn't work out on the dates because I didn't like their personality. Looks mean nothing to me. I am sorry for not really giving a damn about looks and that it gets under your skin.
> 
> We're all different ay.


We are all different and that's grand however branding someone racist because they don't find other races attractive is just down right rude.

I personally find all races equal none better than any other I just don't find them attractive and that's just me. You have to have some attraction or chemistry with a person or it wouldnt work.

Call me shallow all you like but don't brand me as a racist.


----------



## Blackcats (Apr 13, 2013)

I'll hold my hands up and admit me branding that racist is silly really and that you are right, people can go for who they please for their own choice...preference.

But giving no reason but looks because you're not interested in certain people is shallow, whether its a preference or not. If that were me I'd admit it instead of getting defensive.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Blackcats said:


> Then I am a just an odd one out as I like someone for who they are not what they look like. I have dated tall men, short men, skinny men, overy round men and all four had brown hair and blonde. It didn't work out on the dates because I didn't like their personality. Looks mean nothing to me. I am sorry for not really giving a damn about looks and that it gets under your skin.
> 
> We're all different ay.


Ummm that's not the issue, you made a sweeping statement that people were shallow and racist? Yes we are all different, which is fantastic and I am all for live and let live,but just because people make different choices from you, does not make them wrong or "vain, racist morons."


----------



## Pixieandbow (Feb 27, 2013)

purpleskyes said:


> We are all different and that's grand however branding someone racist because they don't find other races attractive is just down right rude.
> 
> I personally find all races equal none better than any other I just don't find them attractive and that's just me. You have to have some attraction or chemistry with a person or it wouldnt work.
> 
> Call me shallow all you like but don't brand me as a racist.


I've never dated anyone from another race either and I'm not sure I would. I don't always find them attractive and that is important. Not because I think I should be with someone ultra hunky (I tend to have unconventional taste) but there has to be some chemistry. Sorry but that's an essential for me too. However, if it was a sexy sounding Frenchman or Italian then this might change.

Anyway, I'm joining the shallow group


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Blackcats said:


> I'll hold my hands up and admit me branding that racist is silly really and that you are right, people can go for who they please for their own choice...preference.
> 
> But giving no reason but looks because you're not interested in certain people is shallow, whether its a preference or not. If that were me I'd admit it instead of getting defensive.


So call me shallow, and give yourself a pat on the back for being so deep  if it makes you feel better :thumbsup:

Damn not sure how that works now, seeing as I have never been attracted to a white guy but now I'm with one hmmmmmmmmmmm Oh I know I'm HUMAN lol


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Pixieandbow said:


> I've never dated anyone from another race either and I'm not sure I would. I don't always find them attractive and that is important. Not because I think I should be with someone ultra hunky (I tend to have unconventional taste) but there has to be some chemistry. Sorry but that's an essential for me too. However, if it was a sexy sounding Frenchman or Italian then this might change.
> 
> Anyway, I'm joining the shallow group


No your human lol Physical and sexual attraction is important to me, I'm lucky I have a sexy assed man who has the best personality on this earth and is so caring and loving on and HOT... Shallow me  You's might all look at him and think he's bogging


----------



## Pixieandbow (Feb 27, 2013)

Meezey said:


> No your human lol Physical and sexual attraction is important to me, I'm lucky I have a sexy assed man who has the best personality on this earth and is so caring and loving on and HOT... Shallow me  You's might all look at him and think he's bogging


Well the problem is this. You usually see someone before they open their trap...so you have to make a judgment on how they look...unfortunately I'm unable to look to someone and think 'hmm you make my skin crawl but let's date anyway' obviously after looks all the important things come into play. I'm a sucker for intelligent geeks


----------



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

I haven't, and I doubt I will... Purely just because I tend not to be attracted to other races. 

People can say that is shallow if they wish, but it is fact that the majority of time we SEE people before we get to know them... That is the first impression, and a first impression can sometimes be all it takes to decide something like that. Of course people can fall in love over time, but it doesn't change the fact that people will often be turned off others if they don't find them physically attractive... 

Although, I will admit that while I thought OH was attractive when I first met him, I didn't think he was stunningly gorgeous... Now, I love him and am head over heels with him, I don't think anyone else in the world is better looking  But, I still had the initial attraction.


----------



## crispycat (Apr 2, 2013)

i am married to someone of a different race - my kids are proud of having 2 countries to belong to


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

Absolutely on both counts. I was married to a Costa Rican, although I didn't consider him a different race, but rather a different culture. 

I've dated Black men, Arabic men, White men, Hispanic men, let's see who am I missing? TBH, I never really thought about it. 

To me attraction and chemistry are the basis for all that follows, that's human nature. I would not date someone I was not physically attracted to and had no sexual chemistry with. They would be a friend. So count me amongst the shallow but that's just the way I'm wired.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 21, 2011)

Blackcats said:


> But giving no reason but looks because you're not interested in certain people is shallow, whether its a preference or not. If that were me I'd admit it instead of getting defensive.


I'll take an example from the series Firefly (if you haven't watched it, do)...

I can look at someone, say Kaylee and say she's cute, especially when she's looking at party dresses for a ball. I could look at Inara from firefly and say she is more attractive.. but would still date Kaylee from preference.. Both I'm judging on looks but there's more to it than being shallow but it's wrapped up in the word "looks". Another word I could try to explain it with is presence.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I haven't but I would if I liked them enough.

People are attracted to who they're attracted to. God forbid someone have a preference for a certain race/skin colour/whatever it doesn't make them a racist.


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

Blackcats said:


> Well then its very sad people go for looks first to like someone. If that's not shallow I don't know what is.


But its the looks that attract us to someone , its only after we decide whether or not we like the look of a person that we decide whether or not we want to discover what their personality is like
I am of course basing that on meeting in person and not online

Every bloke ive been out with it was something about their physique that drew me toward them initially ... some men ive found physically gorgeous but upon talking to them decided they werent for me

Also , animals go for the biggest , healthiest and strongest mate ... are they shallow too or is it just nature and survival of the fittest


----------



## Blackcats (Apr 13, 2013)

Meezey said:


> So call me shallow, and give yourself a pat on the back for being so deep  if it makes you feel better :thumbsup:
> 
> Damn not sure how that works now, seeing as I have never been attracted to a white guy but now I'm with one hmmmmmmmmmmm Oh I know I'm HUMAN lol


You can be as arsy as much as you want to be because me saying people who have a preference is shallow. Like I said, preference or not its true.

I could be considered shallow because I prefer cats to dogs as its my preference. I don't really care.

And I don't think I ever said YOU were shallow. I said those who go for people by looks alone. I also apologised for the racist part.

So roll your eyes at me as much as you like sweetie and I'll pat myself on the back too.


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

Blackcats said:


> You can be as arsy as much as you want to be because me saying people who have a preference is shallow. Like I said, preference or not its true.
> 
> I could be considered shallow because I prefer cats to dogs as its my preference. I don't really care.
> 
> ...


Who said people go on looks alone? you could put a Brad Pitt double in front of me but if they had the personality of a dead slug, instantly they would be horrifically unattractive. No point in being "good looking" if you could get more conversation from talking to a brick wall.

I don't see how it is shallow to be attracted to one race or 'look' but not the other? it's normal!! it doesn't mean you don't like them or are a racist, you are just not attracted. Simple as. It would be a bit weird if we all found each other attractive. :yikes:


----------



## Pixieandbow (Feb 27, 2013)

labradrk said:


> Who said people go on looks alone? you could put a Brad Pitt double in front of me but if they had the personality of a dead slug, instantly they would be horrifically unattractive. No point in being "good looking" if you could get more conversation from talking to a brick wall.
> 
> I don't see how it is shallow to be attracted to one race or 'look' but not the other? it's normal!! it doesn't mean you don't like them or are a racist, you are just not attracted. Simple as. It would be a bit weird if we all found each other attractive. :yikes:


The country would be seriously unproductive


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

Pixieandbow said:


> The country would be seriously unproductive


Exactly, its bad enough as it is.


----------



## Royoyo (Feb 21, 2013)

If having a preference makes you shallow then wouldn't that mean that every single person in the world is shallow? We all have preferences and we're all entitled to them.


----------



## Pixieandbow (Feb 27, 2013)

labradrk said:


> Exactly, its bad enough as it is.


And seriously...I work as a midwife...how inappropriate to have a randy midwife at every delivery :lol:


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

Royoyo said:


> If having a preference makes you shallow then wouldn't that mean that every single person in the world is shallow? We all have preferences and we're all entitled to them.


We can all be shallow and judgmental at times. Anyone who says they are never either of those things are lying or in denial.


----------



## Blackcats (Apr 13, 2013)

I never said everyone goes for looks so I don't where that statement has come from.

I was talking in regards to the people I know who said they don't like black people because of looks. It's shallow that they only care for looks, be it a white or black person. I'm aware we all go for looks a bit as each person we're with we find attractive and they might not be to someone else but what I am saying is when I go for someone I don't go for looks first as my main goal.


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

Blackcats said:


> I never said everyone goes for looks so I don't where that statement has come from.
> 
> I was talking in regards to the people I know who said they don't like black people because of looks. It's shallow that they only care for looks, be it a white or black person. I'm aware we all go for looks a bit as each person we're with we find attractive and they might not be to someone else but what I am saying is when I go for someone I don't go for looks first as my main goal.


Why have you singled out black people? 'races' is a colloquial term, as in all of them.

I am usually more attracted to people outside of my race. What does that make me? an anti racist?


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

Different race people, not wether you like the look or not. There are attractive people in every race. My question is would you date from another race? Would you be able to see the person behind a different culture or colour?


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

I suppose there are those who are just so desperate they would settle for anything.

It's scientifically proven that since the beginning of time humans choose mates based upon physical attraction and perceived genetic 'goods' in order to produce healthy offspring. It's wired into the human brain. 

We use sight, scent, experience and many other things to determine what we each find attractive. 

Even insects use pheromones, sight and scent to choose their mates for the exact same reason, survival of the fittest. Shallow butterflies.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

merlin12 said:


> Different race people, not wether you like the look or not. There are attractive people in every race. My question is would you date from another race? Would you be able to see the person behind a different culture or colour?


There you have said it for me - race yes, no problem with a Sidney Poitier lookalike or that gorgeous Dr Benton from early ER. But culture, now that is another matter entirely.

I could never, ever be happy with someone who believes that women are inferior and who takes Mohammed's instruction to protect them as an excuse to control them. Neither could I be with an orthodox Jew for the same reasons.

I think marrying someone of a different culture is really asking for trouble, but then I am not a diverse sort of person.


----------



## Blackcats (Apr 13, 2013)

labradrk said:


> Why have you singled out black people? 'races' is a colloquial term, as in all of them.
> 
> I am usually more attracted to people outside of my race. What does that make me? an anti racist?


 I wasn't so I'd appreciate it if you try not to twist my words. I've mentioned White people too.

it's not just about where you're from. Either way going for main looks as a first goal is shallow and I didn't say that's everyone.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Blackcats said:


> I wasn't so I'd appreciate it if you try not to twist my words. I've mentioned White people too.
> 
> it's not just about where you're from. Either way going for main looks as a first goal is shallow and I didn't say that's everyone.


But most people on here have admitted that looks are what first attracts them to people, so ergo you are calling everyone shallow 

FYI I'm not your "sweetie" so please don't patronise me.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

newfiesmum said:


> There you have said it for me - race yes, no problem with a Sidney Poitier lookalike or that gorgeous Dr Benton from early ER. But culture, now that is another matter entirely.
> 
> I could never, ever be happy with someone who believes that women are inferior and who takes Mohammed's instruction to protect them as an excuse to control them. Neither could I be with an orthodox Jew for the same reasons.
> 
> I think marrying someone of a different culture is really asking for trouble, but then I am not a diverse sort of person.


I do think if someone is very "true" to their culture, it could cause huge problems, I don't think they would be long lasting relationships...


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

I have always dated outside my race ..I've never dated a white man ..black men have always just been who iam more attracted to


That said now I'm a lot older if I was to find my self single again I would try to be more openminded and not rule a white man out

Its not easy dating another race there is always someone who dissaproves ..family friends and strangers on the street and I've had some **** experiences but the diversity in culture can also be very rewarding 

I have learnt so much about the history of black people and I'm proud to be partr of my oh's family

I'm also proud of my own family history and am proud to be british (most of the time lol) 

Never lose who u really are esp in a mixed relationship ...u have to be true to yourself and embrace the differences :thumbsup:


----------



## redroses2106 (Aug 21, 2011)

merlin12 said:


> Different race people, not wether you like the look or not. There are attractive people in every race. My question is would you date from another race? Would you be able to see the person behind a different culture or colour?


culture and colour are two different things though -if someone's culture was majorly different to mine that may be a deal breaker, so would someone who was very religious and carefully followed a religion, I am not at all religious so again it might be a deal breaker if we couldn't compromise


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

Normally, except someone has been born in the country you are from they do have a different cultural system. It depends how tolerant two people are and how they respect the fact that the other person thinks differently. I personally find some of the indian bollywood actors very attractive and I love their food and part of their culture. So If I met someone who let me be with my believes I would do the same and feel I could learn a lot.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

I don't think vast culture differences is a problem ...I think if u are both on the same page morally then u can work round culture ....if morally u not on same page then u gonna have probs

My 0h was raised so differently to me both in terms of class and culture but we both agree on fundamental issues that we get passed that....its about respecting each other really and that is in any relationship


----------



## Velcro (May 20, 2013)

I haven't but its not something I would have ever ruled out, I remember being really young (like 8 or 9 young) and being in the co-op in Rochdale with my gran and near the check out where I was eying up the salt and vinegar chip sticks, I saw a vision of Japanese/Chinese lovliness. god knows how old he was - I jut remember him being 'grown up' not sure what that translates to to my child self

since then, ive always had a soft spot for the oriental blokes lol

race itself wouldn't be an issue, culture probably would though, but that would go for your average Caucasian male for me as well. I couldn't imagine being with someone deeply religious when im just not at all (or someone that thinks women are 'beneath them' pfft)


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

suzy93074 said:


> I have always dated outside my race ..I've never dated a white man ..black men have always just been who iam more attracted to
> 
> 
> That said now I'm a lot older if I was to find my self single again I would try to be more openminded and not rule a white man out
> ...


Is that why you have that cute little black kitten in your signature??!

My husband's cousin eloped with a Muslim from Kuwait. This was years ago before Iraq invaded and they eloped because her family are totally prejudiced and he is dark; nothing to do with him being muslim, all to do with him being, well, brown. Her own sister would not speak to her and they all disapproved................until they found out that his family owned a string of jewellery shops!

Anyway, she lived in Kuwait with him for many years, but four children later she is back home in England, divorced. I don't say it was just the cultural differences, but she was not allowed to sit in her bathing suit on their beautiful beaches, nor behave in any way like a western woman.


----------



## Supasilvfoxy (Apr 6, 2013)

CRL said:


> im british and am married to a Bangladeshi muslim.


And...by golly gosh doesn't he love you, no bloke looks at a woman like that unless he does, you is a very very lucky lady. :thumbsup:


----------



## dorrit (Sep 13, 2011)

Ive been married forever so I havent but I think someones personalityand beliefs would count more strongly with me than their race..
I wouldnt consider someone with strong religious beliefs,someone who didnt love anmals or anyonewho didnt see me as an equal in the relationship.Thier nationaltiy , race/ethnic background would be of secondary interest..


----------



## Supasilvfoxy (Apr 6, 2013)

No problems here with dating a fellah from another race, I've dated, French men, Italians, Irish, Scots and Welshmen and married an Englishman. If I met and was attracted to a Polish man, Scandinavian, Russian, German, Egyptian, Indian, American Indian, Austrailian, Lebenese, Indian, African, Chinaman, Japenese - have I left any race out? I wouldnt give one jot what other people thought or said, not even my own family, it's my life and I will date anyone I bluddy well want, I judge people as people not what race, colour or creed they come with.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

newfiesmum said:


> Is that why you have that cute little black kitten in your signature??!
> 
> My husband's cousin eloped with a Muslim from Kuwait. This was years ago before Iraq invaded and they eloped because her family are totally prejudiced and he is dark; nothing to do with him being muslim, all to do with him being, well, brown. Her own sister would not speak to her and they all disapproved................until they found out that his family owned a string of jewellery shops!
> 
> Anyway, she lived in Kuwait with him for many years, but four children later she is back home in England, divorced. I don't say it was just the cultural differences, but she was not allowed to sit in her bathing suit on their beautiful beaches, nor behave in any way like a western woman.


Lol!! No I just think its cute but maybe there is a little message too; I think if someone tries to change who u are then it won't work .....I can see why year sister wanted to come back its not IMO wise or healthy to radically change year views to suit your partners that's not love and its not compromise which is needed

)


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

I really think that when one falls in love, you just want to be with that person and he/she will be the best thing that God created in your eyes, atleast that is what I feel the ideal world should be like. Things have come a long way, when my parents married mixed couples were not usual and people were much more prejudiced about them. I find that it went both ways, blacks families didn´t want a white woman and white families didn´t want a black man so it´s sad when in 2013 some people are still being rejected and I do feel that it is ignorance and fear of the unknown because there are good and bad people in every race. I think I woudn´t fall for someone who had no respect for me as a woman or for my beliefs but someone who can make me laugh, has 50% of the battle won


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Here the issue wouldn't be so much race as you're marrying a protestant/catholic . It's getting better though but you still get the fanatics on either side.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Nicky10 said:


> Here the issue wouldn't be so much race as you're marrying a protestant/catholic . It's getting better though but you still get the fanatics on either side.


Reason my Dad joined the Army in the 70's  Dad protestant Mother Catholic........ Shame there are still sad people about huh


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

Nicky10 said:


> Here the issue wouldn't be so much race as you're marrying a protestant/catholic . It's getting better though but you still get the fanatics on either side.


Pathetic isnt it? Catholic, protestant, christian...same soddin religion with a couple of tweeks


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

And most aren't even all that religious  it's more green tribe or orange tribe.


----------



## ChatterPuss (Sep 4, 2010)

When I was in my early 20's I met a black man (i think thats the politically correct term at the moment) on a Christian skiing holiday! We dated for a short while and due to distance and his over protective nature, I couldn't continue it and it didn't last.....however, he had a great personality and was polite, well mannered and treated me like a lady ! If I wasn't now married....it wouldn't worry me about culture so long as we loved and cared for each other!


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

I havnt but I would I'm not that fussy aslong as they are dark haired and have a nice bum I don't care what race they are


----------



## DollyGirl08 (Dec 1, 2012)

I have been with a half caste guy and also Asian. 
Race doesn't mean anything to me, I actually find mixed race guys quite nice


----------



## Megan345 (Aug 8, 2012)

To be honest, I've never had the chance to date someone from another race, or even get to know them. The area I grew up in was very white - to the extent that a new mother at my brother's primary school who was black would be remarked upon - and since I've moved away from home, I've been with the same bloke. This area's also pretty white, apart from a lot of Chinese students who mostly keep themselves to themselves. I definitely noticed the difference when I got a train through Northampton and Birmingham.

I wouldn't rule it out, though, if I wasn't with my OH.


----------



## DollyGirl08 (Dec 1, 2012)

Megan345 said:


> To be honest, I've never had the chance to date someone from another race, or even get to know them. The area I grew up in was very white - to the extent that a new mother at my brother's primary school who was black would be remarked upon - and since I've moved away from home, I've been with the same bloke. This area's also pretty white, apart from a lot of Chinese students who mostly keep themselves to themselves. I definitely noticed the difference when I got a train through Northampton and Birmingham.
> 
> I wouldn't rule it out, though, if I wasn't with my OH.


Oh yes, here in Birmingham it's very mixed race, we have all sorts down here  lol. 
Most of the kids in my nursery were mixed race of some sort.
Yet when i lived in Cheshire for 6 months, I didn't see a single black or Asian person at all :O


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

I havent dated anybody from another race, although been on one date with a black guy, but it wouldnt bother me if they were of a different ethnic origin.


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Wouldn't bother me at all - I've dated people of other races in the 60s and early 70s, when it was much more frowned upon than it is now. I'd do so again without even thinking about it if I were not happily married and looking forward to celebrating our Ruby Wedding Anniversary later this year! 

And for those of you who don't know - I am married to a German catholic. The religious differences have never been a problem for us - except in the very beginning, when his mum refused to come to the wedding if it was not held in a catholic church. We said we were getting married in the registry office and it was up to her whether she came or not - she came!

As for the attraction argument - looks do play a part in whether or not I am attracted to someone - but not in the "Wow, he''s totally fit" way. I notice someone's eyes, their smile, and their laugh - in that order. If those three don't attract me, then he could have the fittest, most breathtaking example of a male body that ever there was, and it wouldn't do a thing for me. If those three do attrarct me, it doesn't matter about anything else looks-wise - until, of course, you start to get to know each other and then it's the personality that counts.


----------



## Kyria (Oct 29, 2011)

When I was younger I always dated black guys I think it was because of the type of music I was into that most of my friends were all black. 

I ended up marrying a Greek man...so the answer is yes


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

I always said I would fall in love with the person, didnt matter if that meant male/female/black/white/asian or any other colour or creed. You fall in love the person, nothing else matters x


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

I've never dated anyone of my own race  

I live in a very mixed area and have only ever been out with black/ mixed race guys. I just find them more scrummy (would it be inappropriate to put this emoticon here: :drool: ?  )


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2013)

Well, shes blue, about a foot or two taller than me and has a tail...but i'd give it a go!!!


----------



## ozrex (Aug 30, 2011)

OH is Chinese. His parents were born in China and they were Hakka. We're separated by his mental illness not any racial issues.

Previous boyfriend was a blue-eyed blond Kiwi.

My Older Son has dated two girls so far, one was of Chinese origin but born in Oz, the other was blue-eyed, red-haired and also born in Oz.

Who cares?? Folks are just folks.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Never have, never will


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

I have to say race is something that has never bothered me; in the past (where did my youth go ) - I've had boyfriends of West Indian, Asian and African extraction

I am over the moon to be currently awaiting the birth of my first grandchild who will be part Filipino - for the first time in my life, I have wondered whether mixed race children do still face prejudice particularly where the large majority of the population are white British.

So would I date someone from another race - you bet - sadly, I suspect most men of any race wouldn't give me a second glance these days  although I know some west Indian and Nigerian men are rather partial to the slightly "fuller figure"


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

I never have but there again was never asked out by a person of another race. I don't think I would have, but you never know until you are in that situation. 

Our step daughter dated a young man I can't remember if his family was from Africa or Jamaica etc , I don't think it came up in conversation. tbh we were living on a knife's edge, he wasn't the right person for her but she was besotted by him. Their relationship did eventually breakdown.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

My eldest daughter's first boyfriend when she was 13 was Chinese. My mother-in-law, who was a total narrow minded bigot, went nuts about this. Every time she saw her it was: You don't want to get mixed up with orientals, dear. They're not like us.

When it ended my daughter had great pleasure in telling MIL: "I'm not going out with Kwok any more."

Nanna: Oh, I am pleased.
Amber: I'm going out with Charlie now
Nanna: Oh, that sounds much better. What is he like
Amber (producing photograph): It's all right Nanna, he's only half black.

Serves her right if you ask me!


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

purpleskyes said:


> We are all different and that's grand however branding someone racist because they don't find other races attractive is just down right rude.
> 
> I personally find all races equal none better than any other I just don't find them attractive and that's just me. You have to have some attraction or chemistry with a person or it wouldnt work.
> 
> Call me shallow all you like but don't brand me as a racist.


Well, at least you are honest
I haven't given it very much thought, but I have found the oddest men attractive: some butt-ugly ones. i don't even have a "type". I think it is pheromones or something, but sometimes the randomest men - black or white - give me tummy-butterflies.


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

I haven't but would - there was only one none white in our area in my youth (mum red haired english, dad Jamaican) he was nice to look at but bit of a bad lad! Funnily the girls had their mums red hair.



Blackcats said:


> Well then its very sad people go for looks first to like someone. If that's not shallow I don't know what is.


I don't think its shallow just human nature, you are not going to try and get to know someone if you found them physically repulsive are you


----------



## Spirited (May 20, 2013)

No never have dated outside my race. Not currently looking for anyone in or out of my race atm. 



DoodlesRule said:


> I don't think its shallow just human nature


I agree with this. I think it all boils down to evolution. We're all wired to find someone who we think will compliment us for a stronger and more viable offspring.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

I haven't but I would have if the situation had arisen. I'm married to a man who is white, but he has Chinese in his ancestry & I have Maltese in mine (sadly didn't inherit my mum's lovely coffee skin tone though, but one of my sons has).


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

MoggyBaby said:


> If I wasn't a married lady, I would definitely have been handing my phone number to the very gorgeous Polish bloke I saw in Aldi's last night!!! :drool:
> I've also dated a few Aussies & Kiwi's in my time. Does that count??
> 
> And what about the Welshman...... :skep:
> ...


Mogz, Polish are still mostly "white"...so probably the same race as you....

I know, you cannot quite belive it...but trust me!!!...they are...

Oh..well, I married a Gibraltarian ( and Gibraltar is the last known settlement of Neanderthal men)..so I sometimes wonder if I married the same species:eek6:...

I used to hang out with some African and Arab boys some time ago...but just friends..

I would deff date Drogba...if he ever asks


----------



## skip (Sep 25, 2011)

No i wouldnt because i dont think my hubby would like it 
If i was single i wouldnt rule it out


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

cheekyscrip said:


> Mogz, *Polish are still mostly "white"*...so probably the same race as you....


I was wondering about that too....... was afraid to ask and reveal my ignorance....


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

But seriously, I live in a country were we have some serious race issues. To label someone a "racist" can be very hurtful and unfair. How do you prove that you are not racist? It is impossible and the onus is somehow now on you to disprove the label. It is scary how the term is bandied around seemingly without thought. It can be as hurtful and unjust as a racial epithet.


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

koekemakranka said:


> I was wondering about that too....... was afraid to ask and reveal my ignorance....


Polish are mostly "white" but as a result of Tatar (Mongol !!) invasions in Middle Ages and some Tatars settling in Poland ...some Polish have Tatar blood in them, ..some are even Tatar Muslims...and recently there are more mix marriages with foreigners...
then some Polish have Jewish ancestry as well..or Roma..


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

labradrk said:


> We can all be shallow and judgmental at times. Anyone who says they are never either of those things are lying or in denial.


It depends in what context - race, gender, sexuality, no - being a complete d*ckhead - then yep.

Bad people come in all shapes and sizes - I may not like someone because of how they behave / things they do - but none of the above factors would be a consideration in making such a decision.


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

Ive not...yet

Nothing racist but not sure im into afro-caribbean, nor asian, but I could be swayed by a Thai bride.....

but with my luck i know what id end up with...."something extra"

its like cars int it, i wouldnt want a Tatra but im happy with a Fraud...


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

Now what I would say is a Scottish accent does things for me (i mean a woman, not sean connery/billy connolly) ....


----------



## Spirited (May 20, 2013)

Toby Tyler said:


> Even insects use pheromones, sight and scent to choose their mates for the exact same reason, survival of the fittest. *Shallow* butterflies.


That's RACIST! :laugh:



newfiesmum said:


> Is that why you have that cute little black kitten in your signature??!
> 
> My husband's cousin eloped with a Muslim from Kuwait. This was years ago before Iraq invaded and they eloped because her family are totally prejudiced and he is dark; nothing to do with him being muslim, all to do with him being, well, brown. Her own sister would not speak to her and they all disapproved................until they found out that his family *owned a string of jewellery shops!*
> 
> Anyway, she lived in Kuwait with him for many years, but four children later she is* back home in England, divorced*. I don't say it was just the cultural differences, but she was not allowed to sit in her bathing suit on their beautiful beaches, nor behave in any way like a western woman.


And now the question I'm dying to have answered. Did she get half? :drool:


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

Int it odd how so many folk are anti-black or anti-asian then spend 2 weeks in Greece or Spain on a sunlounger trying for that great tan

ive always tanned dark, mum used to say that i looked like a little....


ooops, maybe not


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2013)

Colliebarmy said:


> ive always tanned dark, mum used to say that i looked like a little....












Mr Hankey?


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

Spirited said:


> That's RACIST! :laugh:


I can't help it if I prefer monarch butterflies!


----------



## Grace_Lily (Nov 28, 2010)

I haven't dated someone my own race 

My first boyfriend was mixed race; half black, half white and my second is black. 

It's not that I wouldn't date a white man, I just am slightly more attracted to men who are black or mixed race.


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

hi , i date someone from another race all the time ,hes from mars and im from venus

but the answer is yes ,have done and who knows what the future holds in store


----------



## Flamingoes (Dec 8, 2012)

Blackcats said:


> Of course. If you love someome then that doesn't matter. If you feel it does then you can't love that person. I don't care. If I loved someone and as long as they're not a criminal or a nasty person I'd be with them but then if anybody was a criminal I don't think I'd fall in love with them, haha. I don't care where someone comes from.
> 
> Some people I know have admitted that they will only go for white people. When I ask why because they prefer white people. I guess they mean looks or something because they can't see past their own shallowness but I think they mean skin colour and are flat out being racist. So sad we still live in a world full of vain, racist morons.
> 
> We are born the same way and we all die the same way. People are people.





Blackcats said:


> Well then its very sad people go for looks first to like someone. If that's not shallow I don't know what is.





Blackcats said:


> Then I am a just an odd one out as I like someone for who they are not what they look like. I have dated tall men, short men, skinny men, overy round men and all four had brown hair and blonde. It didn't work out on the dates because I didn't like their personality. Looks mean nothing to me. I am sorry for not really giving a damn about looks and that it gets under your skin.
> 
> We're all different ay.


Oh stop it, I haven't the time or patience for reading such utter waffle today.

I'm shallow to the point I'm on the verge of melt down at the minute because my someone has left me and I've given everything I have to him to the point of trying to kill myself last night.

Would I date someone who I didn't find physically attractive? No, that's part of life. Do I find white people more attractive relationship wise? Yes.

Is that because I'm the biggest biggot ever or that my first crush was on alex james from blur and I've never gone out with anyone that doesn't in some way resemble him? Who knows

But for some one that preaches being open minded then you've a LONG way to come because you question yourself at every opportunity and never box or judge people.

Will I give up on men entirely and run away with nicky10 at some point? Probably  but seriously, try the open minded act when you have one that isn't open minded enough to shut other things out.

Ugh.


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

I have dated mixed colours (both parents English, one was black, one was white), I have dated a bloke that was English, but black as the ace of spades and lived in West Ham, I have dated a bloke that was Asian (no idea where he was from, just that the people that didnt like it called him a Paki), I have a dated a guy that was black, and I know his dad was from Ceylon (as it was know at the time, now Sri Lanka) but never met his mum as she walked out when he was 3 - he was 18 when I dated him, but had been my neighbour for years.

People are people at the end of the day. Some I am attracted to, some I am not. I can honestly say it has nothing to do with what colour they happen to be though.

Do people class two people from different countries as a mixed race relationship - or is it just based on colour of skin?


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

I haven't but certainly wouldn't rule it out!

There's a chinese lad at my work and he is just..... om nom nom!!! Gorgeous! Definitely wouldn't say no to him!


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

CRL said:


> im british and am married to a Bangladeshi muslim.


you look so happy...congrats


----------



## crispycat (Apr 2, 2013)

swarthy said:


> I have to say race is something that has never bothered me; in the past (where did my youth go ) - I've had boyfriends of West Indian, Asian and African extraction
> 
> I am over the moon to be currently awaiting the birth of my first grandchild who will be part Filipino - for the first time in my life, I have wondered whether mixed race children do still face prejudice particularly where the large majority of the population are white British.
> 
> So would I date someone from another race - you bet - sadly, I suspect most men of any race wouldn't give me a second glance these days  although I know some west Indian and Nigerian men are rather partial to the slightly "fuller figure"


I think this very much depends on where you live in this country - we live in the countryside and both my kids tell me that other kids think its "cool" that they are of mixed parentage (although admittdly both look white and not very mixed!) its them who tell others of this.

saying that we used to live in london before and having worked with teenagers there I think it would have been a completely different story if we had still been there.


----------



## Flamingoes (Dec 8, 2012)

MCWillow said:


> I have dated mixed colours (both parents English, one was black, one was white), I have dated a bloke that was English, but black as the ace of spades and lived in West Ham, I have dated a bloke that was Asian (no idea where he was from, just that the people that didnt like it called him a Paki), I have a dated a guy that was black, and I know his dad was from Ceylon (as it was know at the time, now Sri Lanka) but never met his mum as she walked out when he was 3 - he was 18 when I dated him, but had been my neighbour for years.
> 
> People are people at the end of the day. Some I am attracted to, some I am not. I can honestly say it has nothing to do with what colour they happen to be though.
> 
> *Do people class two people from different countries as a mixed race relationship - or is it just based on colour of skin?*


Personally I don't class anything as anything :lol:

If people are in love and happy then good luck to them; my preference on this subject is partly looks based, but as I said, I always wanted someone who looked like Alex James :lol:

I'll tell you this though, woe betide anyone that tries to call me or anyone else shallow because if they knew me properly they'd know I'd run myself to death for anyone I cared for.

What I hate is people that are 'open minded' and then when it comes to anything they aren't comfortable with...suddenly the open mindedness stops - they're the people i can't stand in life.

I'm not going to keep on about this thread as I wont take it off topic but to sum up - no, I wouldn't, because physical attraction plays a part in a relationship to me, do i care if other people date men, women, aliens, cabbages, no, of course i don't. But I respect their opinions and evaluate them. The only thing I wouldn't put up with, as an associate, acquaintance, friend, best friend, partner, other half, soul mate is half arsed open mindedness and hypocrisy.

*cowers in fear and runs back to posting dog photos*


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

MCWillow said:


> Do people class two people from different countries as a mixed race relationship - or is it just based on colour of skin?


That's exactly what I'm wondering. 

I never considered my Costa Rican husband a different race. Also dated plenty of Jewish men who I never considered a different race. Come to think of it I never thought of the Arab men I dated as a different race, nor the Italian men. They all had olive complexions in contrast to my whiteness though. Come to think of it, I see a pattern - being physically attracted to men with darker skin than my own "race" which is Irish, Scottish, Italian and English.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

merlin12 said:


> Being from mixed parentage myself and knowing the prejudice that existed long ago, I do wonder sometimes if things are completely accepted now. So would you date someone from a different race.


Not only have I dated a person from another race but I also married her.

She's a Lapp (Sami) A person born in northern finnish lapland.

Her great grandmother was a shaman.

However, she herself doesn't practice altered states of consciousness, not unless she's angry at me:sad: and we do not live in a tent.


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

What an odd question....

Yes and yes . Someone having aesthetic preferences says nothing, except that they have aesthetic preferences just like everyone else. 

If the reason why you wouldn't is because you're racist...then it's due to racism.

If it's due to cultural or religious reasons, that's because you have your own cultural and religious beliefs, nothing more or less.


----------



## porps (Jun 23, 2011)

my dads white, my mother was half cast (though apparently its politically incorrect to say half cast now) so its never felt like an issue to me. I'd guess that dating people from certain other cultures would be problematic but because of cultural differences not skin tone or birthplace.


----------



## negative creep (Dec 20, 2012)

Phoolf said:


> What an odd question....
> 
> Yes and yes . Someone having aesthetic preferences says nothing, except that they have aesthetic preferences just like everyone else.
> 
> ...


I agree with this. I don't think there's anything wrong with stating you don't tend to find certain groups attractive, as it's no different than saying you don't normally like people with short hair or are too tall. If you wouldn't because you think they're somehow inferior or you don't like them, then that's racist


----------



## Mikkylastonee (Jun 8, 2013)

i guess i would but it really depend on there pesonality:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Zaros said:


> Not only have I dated a person from another race but I also married her.
> 
> She's a Lapp (Sami) A person born in northern finnish lapland.
> 
> ...


My grandmother was a Romany gypsy and all her ancestors lived in tents, but I don't. In fact, I won't even go camping!


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

I don't know on this one, only because I have never found anyone who I have found attractive to be of mixed race, or another race to myself. 

*edit* - Unless someone from the Czech Republic is considered another race? There were a couple of nice Czech lads in work and my best friend is Czech... but I wouldn't date her! 

I would never say never, but the area I come from is pretty much a white population.

And I do think looks come into it somewhere because I think subconsciously there is something going on. I think for my intelligence is a quality that you must have, and sarcasm/humour. So I do work on personality, and i'm afraid if a person really isn't all that clever and can't hold a decent convo, then I really can't date them because the one good thing that I admit to is that I'm intelligent and I want to be able to have decent convos.


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

CharleyRogan said:


> I don't know on this one, only because I have never found anyone who I have found attractive to be of mixed race, or another race to myself.
> 
> *edit* - Unless someone from the Czech Republic is considered another race? There were a couple of nice Czech lads in work and my best friend is Czech... but I wouldn't date her!
> 
> ...


Czech Republic is still in Central Europe......and predominantly "white"...


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

The major races are:


- Caucasian races (Aryans, Hamites, Semites)
- Mongolian races (northern Mongolian, Chinese and Indo-Chinese, Japanese and Korean, Tibetan, Malayan, Polynesian, Maori, Micronesian, Eskimo, American Indian),
- ******* races (African, Hottentots, Melanesians/Papua, Negrito, Australian Aborigine, Dravidians, Sinhalese)


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

merlin12 said:


> The major races are:
> 
> - Caucasian races (Aryans, Hamites, Semites)
> - Mongolian races (northern Mongolian, Chinese and Indo-Chinese, Japanese and Korean, Tibetan, Malayan, Polynesian, Maori, Micronesian, Eskimo, American Indian),
> - ******* races (African, Hottentots, Melanesians/Papua, Negrito, Australian Aborigine, Dravidians, Sinhalese)


Never found a ********* man or woman I felt sexually attracted to to be honest.


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

I have in the past, I quite like Chinese, Japanese, Vietnamese or Korean men.

If I was single I'd love to meet and date a Finnish or German man. And I wouldn't turn down a nice blonde Australian either.

The race doesn't matter to me, Although I find Finnish and German accents very....yummy.


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

I do! Before we met it was never something that crossed my mind, I genuinely had never thought about it, and didn't really think much of it when we started dating, some 'friends' have had issues with it, and sadly are no longer part of my life. 

My real friends are desperate for us to have beautiful mixed race babies, but as neither of us want kids that isn't going to happen.


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

lifeizsweet said:


> I do! Before we met it was never something that crossed my mind, I genuinely had never thought about it, and didn't really think much of it when we started dating, some 'friends' have had issues with it, and sadly are no longer part of my life.
> 
> My real friends are desperate for us to have beautiful mixed race babies, but as neither of us want kids that isn't going to happen.


Did your friends say directly it was because of the race? that is really a shame.


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

merlin12 said:


> Did your friends say directly it was because of the race? that is really a shame.


The racist remarks they made were totally unacceptable to be made towards anyone really and if they thought I'd put myself or my boyfriend into that environment voluntarily, they were very mistaken. They were also not said in jest, but just plain racism, and even if they weren't aimed at my boyfriend and just said in passing, I would still have ended the friendship. Such a shame really.


----------



## WelshOneEmma (Apr 11, 2009)

Blackcats said:


> I'll hold my hands up and admit me branding that racist is silly really and that you are right, people can go for who they please for their own choice...preference.
> 
> *But giving no reason but looks because you're not interested in certain people is shallow, whether its a preference or not.* If that were me I'd admit it instead of getting defensive.


But let's be honest, the first thing that people notice is someone's looks! Yes personality is a factor but its how the person looks that peaks your initial interest - that's what initial attraction is all about!

I personally have not dated anyone of another race and its very doubtful I will. Partly because I am married and partly because its not what I find attractive (I like preppy looking fair haired men, and the odd ginger). Doesn't mean I am racist.

People are too keen to label things racist these days when they aren't.


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

jon bda said:


> Mr Hankey?


no, when i was little there was a film called "Elephant Boy" featuring a lad called Sabu, i went to a school party with a turban on...

Film was 1937, im not that old though...


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

Aren't men another race anyway? Never mind from a different country they are from another fookin planet 99% of the time!

Dont matter what colour they are or what country they are from they still inherit the ass hole genes! :shocked:


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

lifeizsweet said:


> The racist remarks they made were totally unacceptable to be made towards anyone really and if they thought I'd put myself or my boyfriend into that environment voluntarily, they were very mistaken. They were also not said in jest, but just plain racism, and even if they weren't aimed at my boyfriend and just said in passing, I would still have ended the friendship. Such a shame really.


What a lack of respect


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

I have dated an Asian and a black guy, both nice enough, but a lasting relationship was not to be nowt do with colour just one of them things, I've dated plenty of white guys that have not worked out too.


----------



## cainsian (Jan 1, 2013)

Been with my mixed race OH for 12 years so guess that's a yes  
I have two white children from a previous relationship but it has never caused any problems for them in fact he has been more of a dad than their real one. We live in a very multicultural area so none of their friends find it strange. Also never had any problems from family or friends.

The only times we have had a few strange looks is when on holiday ( I have olive skin and my OH looks black when tanned) but people are probably trying to work out why the kids are so white compared to the pair of us.


----------



## Space Chick (Dec 10, 2011)

I have always been more attracted to black men than white men as a general rule.

I had one long term relationship with a black African. My family accepted him instantly as did most of my friends..... Although I did get some concerns from one friend about potentially having black children 

In the end we split up due to his issues, but nothing to do with his race/colour!

I've had several other dates with black men, so it came as a shock to many people when my hubby came along.... Being white!


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

I do think marrying outside of one's culture creates additional obstacles in a marriage, however. Not that those differences can't be worked through and made to enhance the relationship. But let's face it, marriage is hard enough work with out the added complications of blending cultural differences into the mix. This never really occurred to me until I experienced it myself. It would still not preclude me from doing it again, but I would be far more aware of this if I were to ever do it again.


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

Toby Tyler said:


> I do think marrying outside of one's culture creates additional obstacles in a marriage, however. Not that those differences can't be worked through and made to enhance the relationship. But let's face it, marriage is hard enough work with out the added complications of blending cultural differences into the mix. This never really occurred to me until I experienced it myself. It would still not preclude me from doing it again, but I would be far more aware of this if I were to ever do it again.


True, but it depends, for example, if I take my race, in UK and USA you have black people that were born there and have the same values a white person can have. This is different than someone that was born in Africa and migrated, that person will have very strong and different cultural values. However I feel that it depends on how open minded people are, sometimes you can fiind somebody from your race who only considers his values and has no desire to change and someone who isn´t and respects that you are different. You just have to look well before you leap


----------



## SammyJo (Oct 22, 2012)

Is a Welshie a different race? Because im from over the border in Shropshire and the OH is a pure breed wooly back Welshie :laugh: 

.....for my sins


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Welshies or Scotties are not a different race...



alas those English...!!!!! English are a race apart!!!




by the way Gibraltar (since Saturday) has first ever brown Miss Gibraltar!!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2013)

cheekyscrip said:


> by the way Gibraltar (since Saturday) has first ever brown Miss Gibraltar!!!












That sure makes up for J-Lo and her big behind on BGT the other night i think...
:lol:


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

We all look like that over here...:001_smile:


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

http://sphotos-b.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-frc3/p480x480/970220_606538562699310_531197508_n.jpg

for you Jon!


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Yes! and I have


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

And don't forget!
We ALL look the same on the inside


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2013)

cheekyscrip said:


> http://sphotos-b.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-frc3/p480x480/970220_606538562699310_531197508_n.jpg
> 
> for you Jon!


Next Easyjet flight to The Rock...i'll tell her i'm working late, she'll never know!!! BTW, do all the good looking girls over there like fat middle aged men with dodgy goatees?
:lol:


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

DT said:


> And don't forget!
> We ALL look the same on the inside


yes we do


----------



## munchkinpie (Oct 20, 2011)

Hmm tricky one. I probably wouldn't but never say never. You can help who you love.


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

jon bda said:


> Next Easyjet flight to The Rock...i'll tell her i'm working late, she'll never know!!! BTW, do all the good looking girls over there like fat middle aged men with dodgy goatees?
> :lol:


swap EasyJet for a yacht...and you are just perfect!


----------



## Iheartcats (Aug 25, 2011)

Being half-German. Yes I would! I wouldn't convert my religious beliefs though but dating someone with a different skin colour etc makes my difference to me.

It amazes me even in this day and age that racism is still rife and some people have such bigoted and prejudiced views.


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

I just got mixed race baby stepgrandson!



no, I do not mind who my kids will date...as long as they find decent, loyal partner...



People can be divided to decent and barst8ards...the only division that matters...


----------



## porps (Jun 23, 2011)




----------



## SpotOn (May 7, 2013)

I am of mixed race, and have a tanned skin tone. I always felt a bit awkward as I am constantly made aware by the public I am not white, and it does sadden me that in this day and age we can't all get along.

Always dated white guys of mainly English/British decent, probably due to the face that is what has been around me growing up. All my immediate friends have partners from a different country (but are all white). I personally have always liked white guys, but have plenty of friends from other races/hertiage who I am friends with, but if the right man ticked all the boxes I wouldn't turn them down based on race. 

Current bf is Dutch/English.


----------



## BeauNoir (Sep 16, 2012)

My first serious boyfriend was black, my family had no issue with it, clearly I had no problem with it but his mother acted like brining home a white girl was comparable to murder. It wasn't the most comfortable visits to meet his family. :/

I haven't dated a person of a different race to myself since and it is now ruled out due to marriage but if that ever went south, I certainly would again.

In my experience, those who often need to become more accepting about interracial couples are the middle aged and older people from minority backgrounds.

One of the girls I used to work with is Asian, her boyfriend is mixed race and her father told her that if she ever moved in with him, she would be disowned by her family. I have an Asian Muslim friend who is now engaged to his white British atheist girlfriend and his family refuse to talk about her or let her in their home. Obviously in my experience it was a very similar thing,


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

I have, I've dated a guy from Vietnam. I'd happily date anyone that accepted me, my culture and my choice to be an atheist.  (obviously I'm not going to date anyone, I'm married).


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

What difference does it make, all men would still blow fast.. But yeah, my son is Aboriginal im white. It caused a lot of idiotic comments over time, but he doesnt take **** from anyone anymore and most wouldnt the balls to mention it now. He now has a beautiful son to a Chilean lady, and they dont discuss race they just adore each other.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

catz4m8z said:


> I def wouldnt date someone from a different race......or my own race for that matter!! Im a happy hermit!LOL


This ^^^^^^^ 

However if I did ever want to date I couldn't date someone who believes they are superior to women.


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

SpotOn said:


> I am of mixed race, and have a tanned skin tone. I always felt a bit awkward as I am constantly made aware by the public I am not white, and it does sadden me that in this day and age we can't all get along.
> 
> Always dated white guys of mainly English/British decent, probably due to the face that is what has been around me growing up. All my immediate friends have partners from a different country (but are all white). I personally have always liked white guys, but have plenty of friends from other races/hertiage who I am friends with, but if the right man ticked all the boxes I wouldn't turn them down based on race.
> 
> Current bf is Dutch/English.


My good friend from school is mixed race, she calls herself a black woman. She is elegant, intelligent and a good friend. I am white. Her brother is gorgeous.lol

I wouldn't bother about colour...religious fanatic of any religion would be a problem though.

I have 4 daughters, also all white. would not have bothered me at all if they had come home with someone from a different culture as long as they were good people.

Top and bottom of it, happiness is not defined by race or skin colour.


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

Having two beautiful, grown up daughters I could never say I regretted my marriage (Im now divorced) to someone of a different religion (and culture as it turned out) to myself. Im unlikely to ever marry again but hypothetically I would avoid becoming involved again with someone of a different culture/race/religion. I married a lovely Jewish guy with an equally lovely family. His choice of bride was something of a disappointment to his family, particularly to his mother who cried in the bathroom for two hours when he announced our engagement. But on the face of things, I was accepted with love and warmth. His family, being originally Polish/Russian but three generations UK based British, werent the least bit religious and as far as I could see lived a life very little different to my own (C of E) family... literally the only apparent cultural difference was that mine celebrated Christmas and exchanged Easter eggs, whereas his didnt. Our backgrounds, working class Londoners, were the same.

What actually made all the difference and contributed greatly to the eventual demise of our 19 year marriage were his and his familys expectations of me as a wife and mother. As a young wife and mum I felt constantly undermined by small criticisms (though they probably werent intended as such) and all the things that can be very normal in a close, Jewish family... the level of involvement they expected to have in our lives; I found the closeness cloying and overwhelming and, dare I say, the frequent drama and high emotion draining and I fell far short of his/his familys expectations of me as a working wife/mum. Conversely, they thought my family somewhat distant and cold. I know all these things can happen within a marriage where both partners have the same cultural backgrounds but it really was down to deeply ingrained cultural differences.


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

Im mega late to the convo I know but to me race wouldnt be a factor ... whether my dogs accepted him would be , and also how he treated them.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Who necroed a year old thread? :confused1:

If I liked the person I would date them regardless of ethnicity. But I do think there's a difference between say I'm just not attracted to black people like I don't like tall men which is just a preference and I wouldn't date a dirty stinking n*****. Which is wrong.


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Mese said:


> Im mega late to the convo I know but to me race wouldnt be a factor ... whether my dogs accepted him would be , and also how he treated them.


That reminded me of the first time I took my OH home to meet my folks - after he had gone I asked my mum what she thought and her reply as "Well, he was a bit quiet but the dogs liked him, so he must be ok!"

What better apprival could you have?  And the dogs were right btw - we celebrated our ruby wedding anniversary last December!


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

I was a fully paid up rock chick, leather jacket with frill trim, motobike, snakebite drinking, southend outing, the works

I ended up marrying a fishtail wearing, full on, mod

does that count?


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

I think I have mellowed in my old age. I would date anyone...
provided they were a millionaire who worked away for 11 and a half months of the year!


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

This thread has made me remember of a lady I knew years ago, her family were C of E and she wanted to marry a Jewish man, she converted to the Jewish faith as his family wouldn't let him marry a non-Jew. While she did work, she would be in trouble if she got home late, she was expected to cook the family meal after a hard day at work, she could only phone friends when her husband wasn't in the house and finally she had to ask his permission to see friends at the weekends. 
They were married 6 years and she'd had enough so divorced him.


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

Animallover26 said:


> This thread has made me remember of a lady I knew years ago, her family were C of E and she wanted to marry a Jewish man, she converted to the Jewish faith as his family wouldn't let him marry a non-Jew. While she did work, she would be in trouble if she got home late, she was expected to cook the family meal after a hard day at work, she could only phone friends when her husband wasn't in the house and finally she had to ask his permission to see friends at the weekends.
> They were married 6 years and she'd had enough so divorced him.


I converted to Judaism more than 30 years ago and spent most of my adult life surrounded by an 'old school' Jewish family... and I'd have to say what you've described (with one small exception) is not based in cultural/religious differences.. just a control freak!


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

gskinner123 said:


> I converted to Judaism more than 30 years ago and spent most of my adult life surrounded by an 'old school' Jewish family... and I'd have to say what you've described (with one small exception) is not based in cultural/religious differences.. just a control freak!


My family is part Jewish so I know what I described isn't the 'normal' Jewish way, I'm sorry if I came across as Jew = bad.


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

Animallover26 said:


> My family is part Jewish so I know what I described isn't the 'normal' Jewish way, I'm sorry if I came across as Jew = bad.


Not at all. Though the expectation of a lovely home cooked meal (plus shopping for the ingredients on my way home from work) as soon as I walked in the door does ring a bell  But there's always a positive; I learned to be a really good cook and still won't go near a microwave meal!


----------



## Royoyo (Feb 21, 2013)

I have and would date someone of a different race to me.

I did run into a few problems with someone I was seeing who was a different race to me a while ago though. He's Mexican and his family, especially his Mum didn't like the fact that he was with a white person. so it obviously could never have worked out.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

gskinner123 said:


> Not at all. Though the expectation of a lovely home cooked meal (plus shopping for the ingredients on my way home from work) as soon as I walked in the door does ring a bell  But there's always a positive; I learned to be a really good cook and still won't go near a microwave meal!


Being able to be a good cook is always a positive 

I'm closer to the Jewish side of me, wasn't bought up Jewish, but wish I had.

Anyway, back to the thread..........


----------



## ladydog (Feb 24, 2013)

I am going to sound pedantic but in my humble opinion there is only one race, the human race. 
What you are talking about is ethnicity. Would I date someone from a different ethnicity? I am married to someone whose background is West Indian and Scottish. I am half French myself and half Italian.


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

Dogs have it nailed dont they, if its a dog, go for it.....


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2014)

Considering Im such a hodgepodge of races myself, how would I even know if someone was of a race different to mine? How do any of us know really? 

Answer to the question, yes


----------



## Space Chick (Dec 10, 2011)

Before I met hubby, I was in a serious relationship with a Black African man. 

The worst prejudice was from his female cousins who couldn't understand what he saw in the "weedy white woman", I was 26 and a size 16 so hardly weedy! 

But these were rather ample ladies that thought anyone under a size 20 were way too skinny :scared:

I'm not sure if it was racist or fatist.... I'm still not sure 

Happily married to hubby who is white, but race has never been a factor in choosing a partner for me.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

I haven't but would, no problem.


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

I haven't but I would've 

colour and race don't bother me at all


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

Have before and would again, although the OH wouldn't be too impressed if I started dating someone, regardless of their race


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

I went out with a Pakistani boy many years ago when were both in our early twenties. Pathetic as it may sound now, both our families stuck their oars in.

Perhaps we didn't care enough about each other to defy them, but the situation was so awful we stopped seeing each other romantically, but stayed friends for a while until his family moved to another area.


----------



## ItsonlyChris (Mar 12, 2013)

I would probably date someone from a different race. My friend is Indian and once you get on with someone you don't think of their ethnicity, you just think of them as your friend.

That might sound a little iffy :laugh:

However, preferably, I would marry a woman of the same ethnicity and culture.


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

I´m glad my parents didn´t care so many years ago when things were even worse. Thanks to that I´m here today


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

jon bda said:


> Well, shes blue, about a foot or two taller than me and has a tail...but i'd give it a go!!!


Bloody hell! You're shorter than a _SMURF!?_


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Animallover26 said:


> This thread has made me remember of a lady I knew years ago, her family were C of E and she wanted to marry a Jewish man, she converted to the Jewish faith as his family wouldn't let him marry a non-Jew.* While she did work, she would be in trouble if she got home late, she was expected to cook the family meal after a hard day at work, she could only phone friends when her husband wasn't in the house and finally she had to ask his permission to see friends at the weekends. *
> They were married 6 years and she'd had enough so divorced him.


That's not because he was Jewish - it's because he was a git!


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

I have but he wouldn't tell his family, I was the shameful secret so it didn't last. The culture difference is the biggy, not the colour or race. I doubt I could live with a very religious person, for example.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

I'm married to a Sami/Finn so I guess my answer is of course I would.

Race, colour and creed should bear no sway nor pose any restrictions over a relationship of mixed cultures.


----------

